#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΕλΕΜ: Συζήτηση για ανεργία, ασφαλιστικό, αυθαίρετα, Αθήνα, 01.03.2012

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Πέμπτη, 01.03.2012, 18:30
*Πού:* Αθήνα, Νίκης 4, κτήριο ΤΕΕ, 1ος όροφος 

*Θέμα:* Ανεργία, Ασφαλιστικό-αυξήσεις εισφορών, Αυθαίρετα. 

Ταφόπετρα στην οικοδομή  τα νέα νομοσχέδια.Όχι στις αυξήσεις των εισφορών.Κάτω τα χέρια απο τα αποθεματικά του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.Όχι  στην ισοπέδωση  του μηχανικού  -  ναι  στην ανάπτυξη.

Η συμμετοχή όλων είναι επιβεβλημένη.

*Πληροφορίες:* 
Σεραφίδης: 6977.321.303 
Κυριακόπουλος: 6944.749.579
Νικολάου: 6947.614.714
email: seratheo@otenet.gr
URL: www.elem.tee.gr

----------

